# Refeeding Syndrome



## randiroyder (Sep 24, 2009)

Does any know the DX for refeeding syndrome, I can not find it.

Thanks,


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 24, 2009)

*refeeding syndrome*



randi haight said:


> Does any know the DX for refeeding syndrome, I can not find it.
> 
> Thanks,



Refeeding syndrome is a syndrome consisting of metabolic disturbances that occur as a result of reinstitution of nutrition to patients who are starved or severely malnourished.[1] Renourishment is the process of avoiding refeeding syndrome. The syndrome was first described after the Second World War in prisoners of war taken by Japan.[2]


How about 277.89 specified disorder of metabolism.


----------



## ciphermed (Sep 24, 2009)

If associated with electrolyte and fluid shifts or imbalance, ICD-9 code
276.9 Electrolyte and fluid disorders not elsewhere classified
may be appropriate.

Hope this helps,


----------



## gailmc (Sep 24, 2009)

I came up with 275.3 disorder of phosphorus metabolism.


----------



## randiroyder (Sep 24, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank you to all of you, your response really help. I didn't have a clue.

Thanks again


----------

